# Greetings From Supermom!



## supermom (Oct 15, 2006)

Good morning to all,

After sitting on the sidelines and hearing nothing else but how much fun it is to be on Outbackers. com from my Outbackers.com junkie husband (egregg57). I have decided to join in on the fun and see what has kept him so intreged for hours every evening.

I have already met Wolfwood and KB during the Highland Games and if they are any indication as to the quality of people who vist this site, I am looking forward to being a member of this group.

Let the games begin......









Supermom


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My DW Tina, I is joining the ever expanding group of people that are concerned about my addiction. Little does she know that outbackers is a vice not easily shrugged! She too will soon be staring into the glow of the monitor waiting for that next juicy post. I can see it now!









Good luck Tina!

You're gonna need it!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Co-dependency....................How Romantic!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome! Now that you are also filrint with addiction, do I see a second phone line for an additional computer in your future?









Enjoy the mania!

Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Welcome! Now that you are also filrint with addiction, do I see a second phone line for an additional computer in your future?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can you say laptop and wireless router? Yep......it's bad


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome Supermom! So glad to have you join us!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*AWRIGHT!!!!*








Welcome to the tribe, Supermom!!! This deserves yet another toast of Heineken above the Beacon of Eric.

(now, if you could just talk KB into joining....







)


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> *AWRIGHT!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beacon? BEACON? Are you refering to my Domus Maximus? Hairus Sparticus? Foreheadus Maximus? Is that what you are refering to? Huh HUH!?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> *AWRIGHT!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beacon? BEACON? Are you refering to my Domus Maximus? Hairus Sparticus? Foreheadus Maximus? Is that what you are refering to? Huh HUH!?
[/quote]
UH....okay


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Welcome forgetful mom!









my DH and I have dueling laptops and have been on the forum at the same time sitting across the table from each other..or he's at work and I'm home...

It's fun!


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey there Supermom! Welcome!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Supermom to the Family
Glad you decided to join in on the fun with the rest of this great big family

Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome Supermom to the Outback Family 
As you know this forum it is very addicting.

willie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome Tina!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I tell you what, I am glad I met her when I did! Look at the loser she was hanging out with!










BrrRR!! And that was "casual" clothes for him!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, my DW hasn't got the bug yet. Not sure what's going to happen after Otterlake though.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

nynethead said:


> Welcome to the forum, my DW hasn't got the bug yet. Not sure what's going to happen after Otterlake though.


 It's an addiction! Hard to shake!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmmmmm, that fella has almost as much hair on his head as you do.....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hmmmmm, that fella has almost as much hair on his head as you do.....


* Medic!*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Hmmmmm, that fella has almost as much hair on his head as you do.....


* Medic!*
[/quote]
Eric, I don't think Medics are certified for transplants or implants (hair, that is) ....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hmmmmm, that fella has almost as much hair on his head as you do.....


* Medic!*
[/quote]
Eric, I don't think Medics are certified for transplants or implants (hair, that is) ....








[/quote]

*














D***!*


----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome Supermom!
From one mom to another!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kim


----------

